# CB radio Old Boys network.



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Who can remember the old C.B. days, are are any of you still on the Rig?
I would be interested to hear, as we are thinking of returning in the van, I spent many an hour wasting on the Citizens Band, met my wife on there too, lots of happy memories. :lol: 
Lots of funny stories too.
Clive :wink: ( who is slowly getting sadder as he gets older)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CB*

Yes, I used it when I was about 11 or 12.

We lived in "Rainy City" then moved to "Smoke Town"

TM


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Manchester,Then London yea?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh yes!

I think I was about 13 or 14 when I got my first CB radio in the late 70's early 80's. They were illegal then and it was bought from the back of a van from an Arthur Daily type bloke at the Market in Darlington.

At first I had it set up in the Attic room at home. I remember making the first transmission. Me and my mates huddled round the set with great anticipation and it wasnt long before we all had them. 

I didn't know it at the time but it played havoc with the next door neighbours TV. I think he replaced his TV a couple of times before I was found to be the guilty party. As he was a magistrate I thought it best to find a solution away from the house. We experimented with the walkie talkie type units but they weren't very good and in the end (and Im not kidding) I mounted a 12v battery on my racer (push bike) bike rack, a huge waggley aerial and a Midland rig on the handle bars and rode around town talking to my mates.

Of course the local CB club hosted many parties at hotels and clubs and for us it was a licence to do loads of underage drinking and of course meet loads of girls!

Happy Days!

I seem to remember however once it was legalised and everyone got one it went a bit naff. 

My handle was Green Genie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we had them in our taxi's great to chat between us lot of about 40/100 at any one time.. we used to get truckers asking for local directions, plus the usual traffic of nutters. We had the old sets with sb and ssb etc.then we had to conform to the new waveband, but we managed to fit this into our old models and used to go onto high ground and listen and talk on the skip.interesting talking to a trucker in USA.or people over in france/belgium.

cabby


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

by that takes me back :lol: 

i still remember city chick, cheeky eyes etc ,never knew there real names :wink: :lol: :lol: 

seem to remember when it was legalised, it took the fun out of it as you couldnt talk over the distance you could on AM bands nor was there high and low band to escape the crowds and the FM 40 chanel band was soon full of kids initially.....


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i still got my midland, it was taken out of my truck about 8 years ago. never used since.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yes I still have a President I think it's Washington side band set up in the loft which I used to upset the neigbours with when I had a burner etc, always had a small set in the truck here and when I used to do Europe, then I went on to FM but prob not put one in the truck in 15 years now.
Chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep. been there, done that..
Had a CB shop in Walsall and a truck stop operation in West Bromwich.. Good days and a few of my friends are still in the business after all these years !!!

10 -10

Tonka toy - G1FTJ


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

froggy59 said:


> i still got my midland, it was taken out of my truck about 8 years ago. never used since.


It is probably illegal like mine which I have just taken out of my motorhome. The new standard is FM vice AM. I used mine for keeping in touch with friends travelling with us. Better range than PMR.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

froggy59 said:


> i still got my midland, it was taken out of my truck about 8 years ago. never used since.


It is probably illegal like mine which I have just taken out of my motorhome. The new standard is FM vice AM. I used mine for keeping in touch with friends travelling with us. Better range than PMR.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I had one for 4 days when they legalised it. Then it was nicked. I went to ham radio instead.

You need to get Clive Mott G4ODM The Ayatollah on here. You won't stop him reminiscing.

Dave G4WIZ


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have 2 fm 40 channel, we use them when in convoy going down to France and Spain, we don't bother with the got your ears on Good buddy anymore, we choose a channel, and leave it there.

Its very useful to ensure both parties know how the other is feeling, how the diesel is holding out.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Certainly did and still do, I am and was then SaddleTramp and my better half the Ice Maiden, we used to sit on Junction 30 M1 all day giving info out as "Spire Control" great times.

I appeared on Calender News way back in the 70's cos we caught some van thieves using CB radios and because they were illegal I was prosecuted by "Busby" and was fined more than the van thieves, The publicity created that much of a following that my fine and costs were paid before I left the court House.

The Police were fantastic about it and tried to get me to leave out that we had used CB radio's to catch the thieves but we felt that much about it that I decided to take the "Hit" for the good publicity it created.

Would I do it Again??? You bet your life I would.  


I can also add that we were credited with saving a persons life when doing Spire Control, There were road works at J29 and a workman was hit by a lorry we contacted the Police and Ambulance after an emergency call by a Trucker and the Hospital stated that if the ambulance had not been notified and got there so soon the man would without doubt have died.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We where on there too. As the wife is only 4ft 10 she had to be "Tinkerbell" what else. I had a mix of names. We still have two rigs now, only took the one out when we changed the motorhome. It was very good in the early days then the foul mouths got on with all the bad words which spoilt things. We really enjoyed it till then. Will have to fix it back in and see how we go.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I have 2 fm 40 channel, we use them when in convoy going down to France and Spain, we don't bother with the got your ears on Good buddy anymore, we choose a channel, and leave it there.
> 
> Its very useful to ensure both parties know how the other is feeling, how the diesel is holding out.


Exactly steco, we used to do the same. My handle was Flying Fish and one of my travel partners was Lame Dog cos he was always the slower one :lol:

For those intersted in CB >this is a good web site<

peedee


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I use an Albrecht AE6890 CTCSS now, This does all the new FM all Across Europe and also all the old AM, Great set.

The problem with fitting in MH is the ground plane, There are special antennae but they arent as good as on metal bodied vehicles.

Totally agree about the "Bucket mouths" ruined a damn good thing.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I had a base station at home, with a huge aerial on the roof. I used to get a visit about once a year to check if I had paid up my fee.

I still have a Harrier and a Midland unit, a power amp and a Modulator aerial sat in my garage, but not used for years.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: CB*



teemyob said:


> Yes, I used it when I was about 11 or 12.
> 
> TM


CB is not that old :lol: :lol:

Waz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cb yes*



aikidomo said:


> Manchester,Then London yea?


Correct


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

10.4 good buddy!
Yep The Ayatollah and Speedy lady were in at the beginning of the surge in interest of CB in the UK when it was still illegal. We had more fun with CB than we ever had with ham radio probably because it was ground breaking and under cover at the time. One small club we belonged to was the Biscuit Town Breakers in Reading. It met every Sunday night at the Reading University students union common room and totally filled it and often the hall next door as it was we were well over 1000 members. The "bust fund" was well into four figures so that if any "breaker" got his rig confiscated by the busby then at the following Sunday you had a new rig for free. After the club meet we would go down to the "December twenty" which was actually the thameside promenade to visit the burger van. 
I remember one night we had a convoy from Basingstoke to a Two metre pirates and CB club in London. About 100 cars at least wound it way up the old A30 to the smoke and went to this massive pub. Half way through the night it went quiet inside because the "shop" had arrived outside. This was a massive plain white artic lorry with the rear doors open. An aladin cave with every sort of radio, burner, twig, swr meter etc for sale. I borrowed some cash and bought a Silver Rod.
Oh, I could waffle all night.
Cobra 148GTLDX M1 and Mk 2, Superstar 360, Superstar 2000, Presidents Adams, McKinley, Grant, Madison, etc. Ham International Jumbo, Major 360, Lafayette 1200FM (a side band rig) Harrier CB and CBX, York, Midlands 100, 150 etc. Bremi, Mirage etc.

Oh yes!
C.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I remember the good old CB, at the time I was a tugga and had a Mustang Sting ,so I used Sting as my" Handle", SWMBO was SuziQ , obviously a Suzi Quatro fan , ohhh the good old days LOL...
:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
"Radar", Reading control,he could keep three or four lorries going with directions on different channels,anybody remember him. A few years later,called him up,and a lady took me to another channel and told me he had past away,they were now Reading control,but were still amazed at how many people still called him to,"Talk them to the factory" they wanted to be at. Happy days
Gearjammer.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh happy day's, did anyone else do fox hunt's? I'm curious as to how many truckers now tool around in motorhomes...................  
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Spent many a happy day over decades doing ham radio foxhunts. Felt that CBers doing it on signal strength alone had incredible patience or were simply nutters!

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I could never understand the attraction of radio hams whether CB or not. In employment as a Communications Radio Technician I had much bigger toys to play with at work and maybe I didn't like to take my work home with me!  

peedee


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Memories, barryd, suspect your Arfur Daily was Piano Man in Darlo. You are in my old cb stamping ground. Worked AM/SSB on Teeside then FM joining the Foxtrot Charlie Club at Teeside Airport. 
Loads of IQ0's appeared so we modified some legal rigs so we could disappear !!!!

If I only knew then what I know now,, but we had good fun. I do still have a CB rig but it isn't used having graduated more serious and larger stuff.

There are quite large numbers of motorhomers who use the low power licence free pmr sets as they are cheap, compact, can be used portable and are very convenient if you are driving in convoy 10-10 for now!!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Peedee has a point about work and play,thats why i sold the m/home and went back to a c/van,having lived in the cab of a lorry i wanted a change.
There are lots of other lorry drivers on here,that love their m/homes,so each to his/their own.
Ted.
PS. Had two,both new,the Renault,great base vehicle but a DAF XF cab has a superior finish inside,the second,great conversion,but it was on a Peugeot.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

In the illegal days of CB we used to have a "meet" at a pub called the forest so to out do the police we used to say we where going to the "trees" when talking to some one...................did not take a ounce of brain to work that out !!!!!!!! Got to laugh now :lol: :lol: 
How smart we thought we where.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Those were the days.
Made some good friends  
Travelled motorway to work missed many an accident or traffic jam thanks to my rig and trucker who was usually on that stretch of the road around the same time.
If you are on here thanks

 for obvious (to me) reasons cant remember whether it was wigan wanderer or blackburn rover, think the former though.

I was white heather, except when in wind up mode, then I was fallen angel   

lived in cul de sac if anyone remebers that one.

Sue


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

This was well before my time but anyone into CB's should watch this old Reporting London series on the 'illegal' use of CB radio, I found it quite funny!

Part1:





Part2:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

CB EYEBALL pics !!! Remember them ???
This was Telford,, Year unknown...

http://s447.photobucket.com/albums/qq198/staffs1959/CB radio/


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Many thanks to all who have posted their memories, I knew that Motorhomes and C B RADIO WOULD GO HAND IN HAND,.we are that kind of people! 
Great


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*CB*

Breaker on the side



Oh yes CB was my life in the late 70's early 80's repairing CB's by day and using them by night, sometimes all night, but now i'm a bit 10-1.

Whats the sitch with CB in Europe these days, any use putting one in my van?

Sillicone chip

I'm gone!


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*I blame you lot on here !*

Hi Folks

Well I did it, got myself a new European legal rig, twig, cable and mountings. Gunna put it into my van.

I'tll be fun I told myself as I pressed 'confirm bid'....only afterwards did I think of all the money I spent....I blame you lot 

Don't tell my other half :lol:

Antonia


----------

